# Lanceur d'application sur le bureau



## econdami (23 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Veuillez m'excuser si je ne poste pas ce message au bon endroit (il ne s'agit pas exactement de developpement exclusivemnent pour mac !) mais je me suis dit que c'etait ici que j'avais le plus de chance de trouver une reponse serieuse.

Nous developpons un projet python, donc multiplateforme, principalement sous OS linux. Je commence a faire des essais avant mise en production. J'ai installe le projet sur mac OS High Sierra et je voudrais mettre a disposition de tous les utilisateurs une icone sur leur bureau permettant si on double clique dessus de declencher l'execution d'un alias style "python -m my_package". C'est peut etre la definition d'un lanceur d'application, dans le monde mac ? (Je ne connais quasiment pas mac et l'ecosysteme autour). J'imagine que c'est assez commun car ce fonctionnement semble assez classique dans le monde mac (icones lanceuses d'application dans le dock, sur le bureau, etc ..).
Merci d'avance pour toutes informations, conseils de pistes a suivre.
Bien cordialement


----------



## ntx (23 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Tu peux lancer un script Unix en le mettant dans un ficher nommé "<ton nom>.command".


----------



## econdami (23 Juin 2020)

Merci pour ta reponse,
Donc si je comprends bien je mets dans le fichier toto.command (bojour, moi c'est toto) : python3 -m populse_mia. Ou doit etre place ce fichier ? Dans ce cas il y aurait creation d'une icone sur le bureau de toto (moi, donc), qui lancera la commande "python3 -m populse_mia" si on double clique dessus ? Comment faire pour creer cette icone sur le bureau de tous les utilisateurs du mac en question ? Merci d'avance pour ton aide !


----------



## ntx (23 Juin 2020)

Je ne sais plus si tous les types de shell sont supportés, mais du sh ou du bash doivent passer. J'espère que ça marche encore avec les versions récentes de Mac OS, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas essayé.
Le fichier ".command" sera vu comme une application, un double clic dessus lancera ton script.
Tu peux le mettre où tu veux.


----------



## econdami (24 Juin 2020)

Super !
J'aurai acces demain au mac. Je fais le test et je reviendrai donner le resultat.
Merci beaucoup !
Bonne journeee


----------



## Garkam (24 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Peut-être avec Automator "Applications -> Automator" qui créera une pseudo app pour l'exécution d'un script sh ou bash.











Sauvegarder l'app sous le nom souhaité.
Ensuite pour modifier l'icône, c'est relativement simple.


----------



## econdami (24 Juin 2020)

Garkam a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Peut-être avec Automator "Applications -> Automator" qui créera une pseudo app pour l'exécution d'un script sh ou bash.
> Voir la pièce jointe 179593
> 
> ...


Cool, je teste cela demain lorsque j'aurais acces a cedlui-ci. Merci beaucoup.
Bonne journee


----------



## econdami (29 Juin 2020)

ntx a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si tous les types de shell sont supportés, mais du sh ou du bash doivent passer. J'espère que ça marche encore avec les versions récentes de Mac OS, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas essayé.
> Le fichier ".command" sera vu comme une application, un double clic dessus lancera ton script.
> Tu peux le mettre où tu veux.



Bonjour, j'ai enfin eu le temps de tester.
J'ai donc, pour l'utilisateur toto, cree un fichier /Users/toto/Desktop/mia.command, contenant la ligne:
python3 -m populse_mia
C'est cool quand on double clique dessus il y a effectivement lancement du logiciel populse_mia avec ouverture concomitante d'un shell, ce qui est interessant pour recuperer les std output.
Pour avoir ecrit mia (et non mia.command) sous l'icone faire clique droit sur l'icone puis Lire les informations > Nom et extension > cliquer sur Masquer l'extension. 
Pour personnaliser l'icone j'ai ouvert une image avec l'application apercu, puis cmd a, cmd c. Puis je suis revenu en clique droit sur l'icone de mia puis puis Lire les informations> clique gauche sur l'image de l'icone actuelle (cette icone est encadree en bleue si bien selectionnee) puis cmd v.
Voila ca fait le job. En revanche je ne sais pas comment le faire pour tous les utilisateurs du mac (ou juste certains utilisateurs). Si l'administrateur doit le faire pour chaque utilisateur c'est un peu lourd.
Je vais maintenant regarder la solution de Garkam, mais celle de ntx semble bien fonctionner sous High Sierra.


----------



## econdami (29 Juin 2020)

J'ai teste l'option automator. C'est plus complique a mettre en oeuvre. C'est certainement plus riche en solution, mais j'ai abandonne car la premiere option fait tres bien le job que je souhaitais (modullo l'installation pour tous les utilistauers en meme temps !). Merci a ntx et Garkam pour les infos !
Bien cordialement


----------

